# broad heads?



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

What are you all shooting for broad heads? I have some Cabelas FX-3 that are just like the Muzzy's MX-3, but I'm thinking about getting some new ones. I've also thought about the NAP Thunderheads. So what do you guys shoot?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

NAP all the way 
i shoot t-85`s ...they fly great out of the crossbow and the compound
they dont break in targets 
i am personally lookin at rage expandable 2 blade


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the Montecs by G5 because you can resharpen them and they don't break. but this year i will be trying the Tekans and see how they are.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I shot the Slick Tricks this last year and they shot great. I am thinking of switching with Muzzy though as they are a great head and have offered me a sponsorship. The Magnus is a great head as it comes with a warrenty and flys great... You can't go wrong with any of the heads I just mentioned.

Shoot Straight,
Jake.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I shoot muzzy mx4s they are great.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> i am personally lookin at rage expandable 2 blade


Ya I've thought about the rage 2 blades too...those things look like they back a punch


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

rage 3 blade


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i shoot the g5 Striker


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Magnus Stinger or Buzzcut Stinger


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

aftershock archery all the way!!! best BH on the market


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Currently working with ones that I've made, but until my mounting system gets better, I think I'll have to break down and buy some Howard Hill broadheads.


----------



## jdk040 (May 27, 2008)

Rage 3 blade- 4 for 4 on turkeys. None have gone more than 20 yds.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

shuttle T's. all the way


----------



## spock (Jun 2, 2008)

i shoot fuse brod heads strut buster :wink:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*muzzy phantoms* all the way bb


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

get the rage 3 blade, its awsome


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm gonna be getting some Slick Trick grizztricks for next season...they look like amazing broadheads...anybody else using them?


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

In my opinion shooting a mechanical broad head is like putting a crescent wrench on the end of your arrow more moving parts equals more things that can screw up and wound an animal that’s why I shoot muzzy Phantoms and 100grain heads.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

master hunter said:


> shuttle T's. all the way


im probably gonna switch to shuttle t's for this up coming season 

but atm im with muzzy mx-3


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a pciture of my current "home-made"'s


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i would go with muzzy mx 4 or slick tricks

kegan those home mades are sweet. is a howard hill brodhead a brand? or is it just a broadhead with a 3:1 ratio


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

im shootin the Grim Reaper Hades, they are sweet, they are sharpend all the way around so it cuts going in and comming out.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i would go with muzzy mx 4 or slick tricks
> 
> kegan those home mades are sweet. is a howard hill brodhead a brand? or is it just a broadhead with a 3:1 ratio


Thanks! Yup. You can get them from 3Rivers or Hill Archery. Made from the very same die that Howard used himself. 

Johnson21- I have NEVER heard of an arrow coming back out the way it came unless someone pulled it.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

at the R100 i won 4 of those crimson talon XT`s 
does anyone here use them?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've never tried any of the Crimsons... I was wondering the same thing. How about those G5's? Anyone ever try any of those?


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

*these are deer killing machines*

Me, my mom, and my dad shoot the Rocky Mountain Snipers 2-blade 


:tongue::wink::tongue::wink::secret::rock::chicken01::archery::set1_fishing::elf_moon::jksign:


----------

